

Show HN: My 1st project - Clearli Weather - kmack
http://clearli.herokuapp.com/
Over the last couple of months I've been teaching myself Ruby and finally decided this week that I was going to put my mind to something and try to ship some sort of a product. Like I said this is the first thing I've ever built so I'm sure it's full of errors problems but I just wanted to put it out there!<p>Cheers
======
pokoleo
Holy crap, that background image is huge. Why not use @media to change the
size of the image downloaded from the server?

Currently, it's heavy rain, but the image is of golden beams of sunlight in a
forest. It's deceiving, but I don't mind it now that I know it's not
consistent.

I like your use of the rain icon.

~~~
kmack
I'll look into that for sure, like I said I'm still in the infancy of learning
to program, thanks for the heads up!

------
kmack
link to reddit
[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/1c0xw4/my_first_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/1c0xw4/my_first_coding_project_clearli/)

------
kmack
Any feedback is most appreciated!

